# Goemon Ishikawa XIII vs. Roronoa Zoro



## Bender (May 3, 2010)

Lupin the third

Goemon Ishikawa XIII 




VS.


One Piece

Roronoa Zoro




Current Zoro and all versions of Goemon Ishikawa
No barred hold fight

Battleground: Grassy plain field

In a fight to the death who'd win?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 3, 2010)

Goemon has less speed, but he could end it in one cut.


----------



## Dante10 (May 3, 2010)

I seriously doubt Goemon can do it with one cut.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 4, 2010)

Didn't Goemon break the fourth wall with his cut before?

Failling to cut a guy's armor initially. And then the screen itself gets cut. I mean WTH?!


----------



## Bender (May 4, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> I seriously doubt Goemon can do it with one cut.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faGjUY8Jo7M[/YOUTUBE]


Goemon Ishikawa XIII feats



> In the Lupin III movie The Castle Of Cagliostro, Goemon is capable of cleaving automobiles lengthwise with a single slash of his sword. In The Secret of Mamo, he cuts the rotor blades off a helicopter, whilst it is in flight. During the actual series, he once swung his sword in mid-air in a fit of pique and cut a shooting star in half. He also cuts an entire plane in half (after several tries, since it was made out of metal made specifically to resist his sword - so much for that), deflects untold numbers of bullets, cuts a diamond in the shape of a bullet, and is able to cut through pretty much any material, no matter how armored it is (thus handily removing the need to crack safes). He can also cut in a single swipe things that are rather larger than the length of his blade, such as buildings. Perhaps most ridiculously, he is once tied to a spinning propeller and is used with his sword as a snow plow (apparently, his sword doesn't work when it's not wielded by him). But despite all of this, he can't cut konnyaku gel.
> 
> * It does work quite well when not wielded by Goemon. It has been used by others at least twice: by a weaponmaker trying to make a replica, and by a rocket designed to carry a katana geared on its top. Both times Goemon tried to fight his own katana using a normal one or even a bokken, losing due the impossible advantage of the original one.





> In "Sweet Lost Night," for example, he blocked every bullet from a helicopter's gatling gun, cut the helicopter and a train in half with one swing each, and cut the clothes off both Zenigata and Fujiko. Zenigata got to keep his hat and underpants, but Fukijo was cut completely nude, while she was tied to a moving helicopter, without the ropes holding her being cut. Yeah, he's just that good.


----------



## Admiral Towel (May 4, 2010)

i'll say zoro since he cut thick steel. canon ball, canon and many other things.

he cut a guy who is immune to sword.

and he has speed advantage. he beat ryuma who has brook shadow who can cut up his opponent just by walking past them.

but is geomon sword any special? if not ryuma sword cut it and then cut him.

sorry yup he take this. even mihawk can't cut diamond. so he take this.

and chill man. i thought that list of feat was your sig. so i didn't look at it.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (May 4, 2010)

Goemon takes this handily.


----------

